# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 6)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>5-2-03
TV: ESPN2, KGW 
7:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Arvydas Sabonis. JEGA!*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (2-3) Dallas (3-2)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's the X-factor winning game 5.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27967


...and with that post, I have become a 6th man.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Can't wait.... is 7:30 the for sure time? I just bought some tickets off ticketmaster.com but they say TBA.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*This is from Speed's Game 6 Thread*

Speed's Comments

Keys to Tying the Series:

1) Natalie Gilbert must sing the National Anthem, this time with no help.

2) We must have at least 5 healthy players.

3) Continue to dominate the glass and knock down free throws.

4) Talk about winning "just one game."

5) Play hard.

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

As great as i'm feeling right now, I realize that we need to go into the RG, get on top early, and start preparing for game 7. *Game 6 cannot be close.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm not sure of the time... Its just a guess. When I get the official time, I'll edit my thread.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

you gotta start thinking that Sheed will be moving to the 3 next season for Rando, if he comes back.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just so happy we got to this game...

I knew this team had more fight in them than another first round sweep. The momentum is on their side, Dallas has to be getting scared as hell. Just keep takin' it to 'em! One game at a time!

Go Blazers!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> you gotta start thinking that Sheed will be moving to the 3 next season for Rando, if he comes back.


No question to me that ZR MUST get a chance to play next year. A lot. Assuming he works hard in the offseason he probably SHOULD be starting next year unless a stud 3 is acquired and Wallace is still around (in which case I'd say Wallace should still start until/unless we can get value for him).

Considering his predispositions offensively and his weak rebounding, Rasheed could be an effective 3, I think, and if he complains about it (as he reportedly did when he and BGrant started together) it's tough beans for him.

Of course, this would push Bonzi to the 2 (which is a good thing) and DA probably to the bench (which he may or may not like too much). It would make the team stronger overall, though.

Ed O.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

As for game start times... 

The ESPN Schedule I have shows games starting at 6, 8:30, and 11 PM EASTERN DAYLIGHT TIME.

Keep in mind, that is IF ALL THREE GAMES are necessary.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man winning tonight makes the next 5-6 playoff games so much more enjoyable,now lets push this puppy to a Game 7,lets go PDX,you can do it,but please EASE UP ON THE TREYS :gopray:


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Game 6 key*

Hopefully, Scottie has no swelling in his knee tonght.

Bring Scottie off the bench for a few minutes in the first half in game six.

And then save him for the final 5-6 minutes of game six.

yega dude, yega.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Gym Rat!

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Man winning tonight makes the next 5-6 playoff games so much more enjoyable,now lets push this puppy to a Game 7,lets go PDX,you can do it,but please EASE UP ON THE TREYS :gopray:


Dallas really packed the key tonight. One could tell that the Blazers just weren't going to be able to attack the rim the same way from the beginning of the game.

The Mavs managed to (generally) stay out of foul trouble with the strategy, but Portland bricked a ton of easy 3's that they'll generally hit more often (they shot 28% tonight and they shot 33% this regular season).

I think if Dallas continues to go big AND they keep packing the lane, the Blazers need to keep firing 3's. I wouldn't be surprised if Dallas blinked, though, and went smaller so they could have a quicker zone and extend things defensively... which will open up more gaps for Bonzi, ZR and others to get to the rim.

Ed O.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think if Dallas continues to go big AND they keep packing the lane, the Blazers need to keep firing 3's.
> ...


Agreed, Ed. Bonzi 2-6, Damon 2-8, and Sheed 2-7 from 3 point land. It's got to get better next game with the homecourt rims.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Could Scottie be suspended for Game 6?*

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...&sports&blazers

If Scottie is suspended because of this *******'s selfishness, I'll be so ANGRY!!!

He wanted Scottie to play, and now he might miss a HUGE game!

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Pippen and Patterson were getting the rim pretty easy when they tried, just use Zach in the high post and let him work, I am all for wide open 3's but none in fast break transistion and please no more then 15 attempts 25+ is just way too much.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It sure seems like he could be. It seems like the only accusation that would be able to really stick, though, is him throwing a cup of water at the "fans".

I don't think that he'd get suspended for wagging his finger at them or yelling at them after he'd been verbally targeted all game. And I'm not sure the "say it, don't spray it" claim is going to do it, either. 

Ed O.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I doubt Pip is suspended. They need to prove this first and it doesn't sound like there is STRONG evidence this happened the way the claim is going.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

one of the keys to friday's game will come tomorrow morning when Sabonis and Pippen wake up with their injuries.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You know what's really exciting???

If the Blazers get to Game 7, they have THREE GAMES of experience of winning with the whole season on the line. Dallas will not have been in that position at all this season. They will crumble and we will rise.

I love it.

These guys have never won a Best of 7. Remember that.

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

They will NOT suspend Pip, he is one of the 50 Greatest. No way can they suspend him for one of the biggest games in the Blazers last 10 years.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

At this point, we have to ask ourselves, what is better:

Blazers lose two in Dallas, win two in Portland, lose Gm 5 in Dallas?

Or the current situation?

I like the current situation cuz we're feeling good about ourselves.

After we win series, we should go down 0-3 to Queens so that we can fight back with 4 straight again.

Go Blazers


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

As good as Damon was playing, the Blazers didn't start winning until Pip came in. Wow. It's what most of us have been saying for most of the season, but it was still a bit surprising somehow. Damon at his best vs. Pip old and part-injured, and the gap is still that much?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Considering his predispositions offensively and his weak rebounding, Rasheed could be an effective 3, I think, and if he complains about it (as he reportedly did when he and BGrant started together) it's tough beans for him.


He doesn't like small forward because it's a bad match-up for him defensively. He doesn't have the pure speed and quickness to defend small forward swing men. His speed and quickness is excellent for a power player, but not compared to Paul Pierce-mold players.

I'd move Wallace to center. He's played that far less grudgingly and with great results in the past. Sure, he's not physically a match for Shaq, but no one really is. He defended Shaq competently in last year's playoffs. Against all other centers, he'd be perfectly fine. In fact, he'd likely dominate other centers.

Wallace at center, Randolph at power forward. I'd move Bonzi back to two guard, where he excelled, because he was able to post up two guards at will without giving up a quickness edge, whereas small forwards aren't overmatched by his size. I'd drop Pippen, if he can be re-signed, back to the small forward position and make a serious push for Payton.

A lineup of:

PG: Payton
SG: Wells
SF: Pippen
PF: Randolph
C: Wallace

And a bench of:
Derek Anderson, Ruben Patterson, Dale Davis (hopefully), Jeff McInnis, Antonio Daniels (hopefully)

seems championship-caliber to me, with great offense, defense, passing and extremely quality depth.

If Payton cannot be acquired, but Pippen can be re-signed, I'd instead go with:

PG: Pippen
SG: Wells
SF: Patterson
PF: Randolph
C: Wallace

Not quite as much passing, but still perfectly good play-making at the point and very fine defense and offense.

The main goals are to get Wells back to shooting guard, where he can exploit his size advantage again and go back to his power game that made him most successful, and to get Randolph and Wallace into the lineup together. I don't like Wallace at small forward, because that would mean the Blazers would only have two perimeter defenders (their point and shooting guards) to defend three perimeter players (opposing point and shooting guards plus the small forward). Randolph, Wallace and Davis, in my opinion, cannot adequately guard a small forward.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

As I was digging this thread up since the game is today, I went all the way back to the third page!  Yikes, we had a lot to say after game 5!

Here's hoping for another win for Portland! 
*
GO PDX!  *


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

i just realized that if Portland gets worked tonight, game 5 is completely overshadowed.

we _really_ need to win tonight.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Key to a huge Portland win tonight is.............











Physical play! :yes: 

Make Dallas work hard for every shot! Break there will to be on the court with Portland. Send them home shaking in the boots! :laugh:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Felonius. Without Damon, we wouldn't have had a chance to win. Pippen couldn't have done what Damon did, nor could he have played all those minutes. Damon brought us from 10 down and tied up the game. Then we fell down again and Rasheed hit some big shots.

Don't diss Damon. Without him in GAme 5, we lose.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree Howie. Physical play is key. I just hope the referees let us play that same type of physical play that they have the first five games.

It sure will be interesting to see how tight Dallas comes out. Tight, as in nervous, stressed.

Pressure is on Dallas - is Dirk a clutch player? He wasn't in that earlier Laker-Mavs game where Dallas blew the 30 point 4th quarter lead.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Really people, if Portland plays "in your face" basketball they should be fine. They can't come out thinking that this is all over and Dallas is running scared.

Dallas, like Portland is a streaky team. Portland was reacting to what Dallas was doing in the first three games. Now Portland is making Dallas react. 

Push them around as much as possible and Portland wins tonight! In a gmae seven anything can happen and as many of you remember, it does! :sigh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I updated the TV information. It will be on ESPN 2 and KGW at 7:30.


----------



## SP5SP5 (Jan 10, 2003)

*This is my Outlook on Game 6*

Most people thought that the series was over after the Blazers fell to a 3-0 deficit. The Blazers have successfully taken the momentum in this best of seven series. With a win tonight they can become the third team in NBA history to force a game 7 after falling behind 3-0. Every player that played in Game 5 made a positive contribution for the team. The Blazers look better than when they went on their season run. They look focused, under control, and determined to make NBA history. The so called most "dysfunctional" team in the NBA is playing like the most connected team in the NBA. 


I have to admit that in Game 5 I thought Cheeks was crazy for not having Damon play in the fourth quarter. That is until I saw how Pippen was shooting, defending, and running the team. I saw flashes of when he lead Portland to 22 victories in 27 tries. The team followed his every command and he led them to a dramatic victory. Damon is also playing very well. He is knocking down his jumper and getting his teammates involved. The rotation of Damon and Pippen is one hell of a combo. Jeff and Antonio will both play very little if at all in tonight's game. Jeff may play in the first half so that Damon can rest a little, but it will most likely be Pippen and Damon the entire second half. 


If the Blazers win tonight, which I think they will, they will be in the driver's seat to make NBA history. Think about what the Blazers have gone through this season and then think about what the Mavs have been through this season. It is clear that the Blazers not only are physically stronger they are mentally stronger. For a team to win in the Playoffs they have to have a strong mental psyche, and the Blazers have the strongest of all the NBA teams.


It should be a very entertaining game tonight. It is a shame that the worst announcer in NBA history is going to call the game. No matter what the Blazers do Bill Walton will find a negative spin to put on it. It is too bad that he was ever a Blazer, he is a disgrace to the organization and should be banned from ever calling a Blazer game.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

This game is all about which team has the ability to go to a higher gear. Does Dallas have a higher level that they can play at? Does Portland? 

Which team will step UP?

Go Blazers


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Go away HOCKEY!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

When will this hockey game end???


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Toothless Joe with the Block! What an icing we are having! 

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

NOOOOOOO!!!!:upset: 

Somebody score so that the REAL game can be broadcast!!!!

OK, I like hockey, but c'mon.....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HOCKEY SUCKS! 4 OTs and we are screwed! :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

DANG - to be in Portland right now!!!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

so if someone scores, the game is over or does the time have to run out? This is LAME. LAME LAME LAME LAME. ESPN SUCKS and they have all year. Worst yet, they said "Bill Walton is waiting in Portland to call the basketball game after we have a final here". 

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> so if someone scores, the game is over or does the time have to run out? This is LAME. LAME LAME LAME LAME. ESPN SUCKS and they have all year. Worst yet, they said "Bill Walton is waiting in Portland to call the basketball game after we have a final here".
> 
> :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


sudden death means if a team scores, it's over. But they'll probably do some lame arse post game show.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

WOO HOO! 

ITS ON NBATV! ROCKON!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

ESPN is going to give bonus coverage at halftime of the Portland game since Hockey is screwing us!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

What kind of defense was that SToudamire?


ARRRGH! Idiot.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

redemption. :uhoh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HOCKEY SUCKS!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Crowd is in rare form tonight! 

RIP CITY!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> HOCKEY SUCKS!


Yeah whats up with that????!!!

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

PLOW!!!!

THROW IT DOWN SABAS THROW IT DOWN!!!

NO... Why are they leaving!!!!

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

YEGA - Throw it down big MAN! WOO HOO!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers= Too Big, Too Strong.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah whats up with that????!!!
> ...


ESPN 2 is showing Hockey in OT instead of the Blazers game!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

JEGA!!!!

Sabas with the DUNK!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

we're getting the game in NYC cuz the hockey game is on local TV

phew

Blazers are playing great guys!!

Damon is awesome and we're killing them inside

Dale Davis is hurt, but Sabonis is playing great.

Nash is playing with lots of fire, but he and Dirk have 2 fouls.

GO Blazers


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

JEGA!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Rebounds In First Quarter

Blazers= 13
Mavericks= 3


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Dallas is VERY lucky they're hitting three pointers or this game could already be a beat down. 

Sabonis looks like he's 25 years old again. Well...maybe 35. Still, he's playing great.

Bonzi with the throwdown! Great job Portland!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland needs to go on a run now!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

DA BONZ!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

espn2 has NHL triple overtime hockey so i'm stuck waiting for it to end.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BON-ZAY!!!!!  

:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

an 8 point run here gives you a good cushion for the quarter.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> espn2 has NHL triple overtime hockey so i'm stuck waiting for it to end.


No more Hockey!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> espn2 has NHL triple overtime hockey so i'm stuck waiting for it to end.


many of us are with ya dude. I'm actually rooting for someone to score, so the game will end.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

YEAH GET OFF MY TV YOU DUMB HOCKEY GAME THING!

STuart


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

i'm leaving it on NBA TV untill they pull the plug.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> BON-ZAY!!!!!
> 
> :twave:


I better see the reply of Sabo passing it to Bonz for the jammo!

or my dislike for hockey will grow in my heart.

STuart


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

that was quick. Go devils!, now get back to the nba.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HOCKEY HELL...
The game is over and ESPN2 is doing interviews and covering the LAME celebration. I am so pissed OFF!

I have every digital cable channel available and NO Blazers game!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I feel for y'all who aren't getting to watch this display of team basketball. What I can't believe is that idiotic hockey game is over and they STILL won't go to the Blazers game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

WOO FREAKIN HOO....

Blazers/Mavs!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sabonis might just get 50 rebounds tonight.

Dallas has 1 point in the quarter. Yikes.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW. 20 point lead... but its early.

maybe speed was right? 

yikes.

STuart

P.S. SABAS!!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It is starting to feel like that incredible 1:30 in the 2nd quarter from last March!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

This is easily the best this team has played all year.
Dallas looks like a deer in headlights right now.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!   


*Game Seven, here we COME!!!!!!*


:djparty:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

SPEED!
:worship:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow people, settle down...it's not over yet.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

L4L, it's not over yet.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

This is why we have ALL THESE PLAYERS.

Three starters aren't even playing and we are dominating!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

ITS OVER ITS OVER!!!!

wait youre right its not over.

but it was fun saying it/

they took out sabo as soon as dallas ran that damned high pick and roll

STuart


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

That technical was BS!!

I'm pissed. That better not cost us.

Go Blazers


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

hhahaah...see SHEED's Shaq-walk! hahaha.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Ohhhh man... i am laughing things are going too well...

Stuart


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

This rivals the "pefect" quarter in San Antonio 11-12 years ago! 

KEEP IT UP! (Oh GOD, PLEASE KEEEP IT UP! )


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

That's got to be the best quarter of the year for Portland.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Gotta love*

Damon coming down and sticking another fork in em right before half time.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

JEGA!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Dallas looks like a deer in headlights right now.


that or a deer on the side of the road...

STOMP


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

The Van Exel play pretty much epitomizes the entire second quarter:

He shoots a layup, misses, gets the rebound, shoots again, misses again, Sheed with the rebound.

Even when something goes right for the Mavs, it turns wrong.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> SPEED!
> :worship:


Yeah, Speed is looking pretty good right now.

He predicts the Blazers will come back after being down 3-0 and most of us say that he's being TOO optimistic.

Then he predicts a blowout for Game #6, and takes some heat.

Well, if the game continues along the same lines, he'll be looking pretty good.

Props to Speed!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

GOOD NIGHT! I am going to watch the rest of this masterpiece from the comfort of my bed!!! 

WOO FREAKING HOO
Go Blazers!

SPEED
:worship:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Alright, So Cal. Thanks. We have to play a BIG HALF here to get it done.

Let's go.

22 minutes of Kick Butt Basketball and we can tie the series!

Go Blazers


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Shut Up Zach.

Shut up.

STuart


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I didn't see that Patterson Tech? What was that all about. You're going out of bounds, you throw the ball at the defender to save it. Didn't look intentional.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Reason For Concern?

We shot 80% in the third and only won the quarter by 5 pts.

Go Blazers


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

see dallas has nothin'

if you just put some pressure on defence they collapse, if you let them shoot they will destroy you, make it a little thougher and they choke, cause their shots aint fallin


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Eh, it was an okay win. :|


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> I didn't see that Patterson Tech? What was that all about. You're going out of bounds, you throw the ball at the defender to save it. Didn't look intentional.


The ONLY thing I can think of is the timing of the whistle; did RP throw the ball off Griffin after the whistle had been blown?

I didn't think so, and I don't care enough at the moment to TiVo back to see. It was a weak T considering Griffin was so OBVIOUSLY bodying up to foul RP as the instigator.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Shawn Bradley + Dirk Nowitzki = ZERO REBOUNDS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I hope the Blazers educate the Mavs in Game 7. We've had our Game 7 trauma and now, we get our second chance!

We need to teach Dallas a lesson on Sunday!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Ruben tech*

I think the ref called a T on Ruben because he tried to throw it off the guy's head. If he had tried to throw it off the body, probably no T.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ruben tech*



> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> I think the ref called a T on Ruben because he tried to throw it off the guy's head. If he had tried to throw it off the body, probably no T.


I don't know why that's a technical foul... guys throw the ball off of other guys' groin areas all the time, and that's worse than the noggin.

You might be right, though...

Ed O.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Just call it a judgement call, in the ref's opinion. I can see where a toss off the head (even though Ruben is going out of bounds) can be pretty antagonistic (sp?).


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone see Sheed?!?! Man I just can not trade him when he gets into the games like he did. You see him slap hands with the crowd,now that brought back some MEMORIES of of early 90's of the guys slappin hands with the crowd! IT WAS A "THROW IT DOWN,BIG MAN THROW IT DOWN,ONE TIME" FEST TONIGHT!
:rbanana: :wbanana:
:twave:
:basket:
:jump:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Anyone see Sheed?!?! Man I just can not trade him when he gets into the games like he did. You see him slap hands with the crowd,now that brought back some MEMORIES of of early 90's of the guys slappin hands with the crowd! IT WAS A "THROW IT DOWN,BIG MAN THROW IT DOWN,ONE TIME" FEST TONIGHT!


As I saw him shouting out defensive assignments and then talking to Qyntel going into a timeout, I had some twisted vision of Rasheed Wallace as a coach some day.

Can anyone imagine what kind of irony that would be? It would only be thicker if he became a ref.

Oh, yeah... since we won:

:banana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: 

Ed O.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*My Game Summary*

I was at the game, and for those of you that were not as fortunate as I was let me tell you this... That atmosphere in the rose garden was crazy. The fans were going nuts. My friend and I both wore out Sabonis jerseys. CFFI you would be proud, I was jumping and screaming, to the point that I am losing my voice, everytime sabas did something magnificent. Mike Barrett was sitting right behind me and my friend and when Sabas had his last huge dunk when we were up and jumping he tapped me on the back and gave us both a big high five and was like, "Ya you guys got Sabas jerseys!!!" I guess my friend and I were on the big rose garden screen, but I didnt see it. It was absolutely crazy in the rose garden, I was on my feet frequently despite my sprained ankle... I have so much to say, but sadly I have to go to bed and rest up to take the SATs tomorrow, but I'll post more tomorrow!

BTW Carmelo Anthony was there and was on the big screen... I also think I spotted Luke Jackson walking around the 100 level getting food, and also sitting 2nd row baseline... almost positive it was him.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Were there any post-game reports on local radio or television about Davis' groin injury?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't know, has anyone heard anything? Portland is going to really need him on Sunday! :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: My Game Summary*



> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> I was at the game, and for those of you that were not as fortunate as I was let me tell you this... That atmosphere in the rose garden was crazy. The fans were going nuts. My friend and I both wore out Sabonis jerseys. CFFI you would be proud, I was jumping and screaming, to the point that I am losing my voice, everytime sabas did something magnificent. Mike Barrett was sitting right behind me and my friend and when Sabas had his last huge dunk when we were up and jumping he tapped me on the back and gave us both a big high five and was like, "Ya you guys got Sabas jerseys!!!" I guess my friend and I were on the big rose garden screen, but I didnt see it. It was absolutely crazy in the rose garden, I was on my feet frequently despite my sprained ankle... I have so much to say, but sadly I have to go to bed and rest up to take the SATs tomorrow, but I'll post more tomorrow!
> 
> BTW Carmelo Anthony was there and was on the big screen... I also think I spotted Luke Jackson walking around the 100 level getting food, and also sitting 2nd row baseline... almost positive it was him.


Good luck on your SAT's man :yes:!


----------

